# My "blue Diamond" Rhom Growth Rate. Pics From 9/12-2/13



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

This is same fish from sept 2012 to feb 2013. I was nervous at first about what kind of piranha it was.. but rhom for sure.

From 3.5-4 to 5.5-6 inch in 5 months. What's a rhoms growth rate. I read they grow fast the first year and slow down once they reach the 6 inch mark.. true?


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

What a beauty! Good growth.


----------



## jmcbroker (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good man!

You will prob see growth slow somewhat, but a good diet and water quality will help keep that rate up!


----------



## Rhomadeas (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking good! I'm hoping to get a BDR someday too!


----------



## GreenPiranha (Feb 21, 2013)

Good grow rate indeed







nice fish


----------



## inked_ (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice rhom.


----------

